# Freezing corn on the cob



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

I have lots of freezer space and not so much time so am going to freeze it on the cob rather than cut it off and blanch and freeze in zip lock bags.

A friend just mentioned that she heard of just freezing the cob with the husk left on and no blanching !!!!

Any suggestions appreciated.... I have lots of corn


----------



## Leay (Mar 4, 2004)

That's the way I freeze corn. I just put them in freezer bags with the husk on. Microwave frozen with husks on when you are ready to eat it....they taste just like fresh!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Leay I will try that !!!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

That sounds like a good way to do it. I am planning on grabbing some fresh corn this week to put up. We are foster parents and our two kids we found both really like corn on the cob. I am hoping to put up around 10-12 dozen ears but I need to get the pork this week from the processor and see what kind of space I have left. 

Maybe it is time for a second freezer for storage?


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

My mother and I just put the corn cobs with husks in a pillowcase in the freezer. Was always good.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I use to do that leave the husk on, but sometimes I would find a house quest in the corn... so now I make sure that all corn on the cob has the husk off before I freeze. I use the microwaveable/steam bags from Food Saver to put our corn on the cob in. Works good to pop in for a quick meal.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I pulled of some corn.... my ears were about 6-8 inches long. I cut off the sharp point at the base and usually one layer of husk wanted to fall off so I removed it. I had 30 one gallon zip lock bags and they held 5 ears each. I filled 30 bags and stacked them in boxes and put them in the freezer. Tomorrow I am going to put more into whatever kind of plastic bags I can find .... and I will use these first and the zip locked later. The pillow case was interesting maybe I will try that. I did not plant successive plantings so my corn will be done in a week and I have lots. It does use up space quickly in the freezer but like I said I have extra space and not so much time.

I will report back here in a few weeks with my results.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

For freezing I prefer the vacuum sealer. I've used ziplock bags, but they always end up with frost inside which spoils freshness. Vacuum sealing stays perfect for _at least_ a year. But I cut the corn off the cob with this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amco-Corn-C...r-Soups-Garden-Canning-Freezing-/271042290102

Don't let the picture fool you though. You don't push down on the cob, you TWIST THE COB through the cutter. It saws the kernels right down to the husk, neat and clean. There's even a crazy attachment for your power drill of you're doing hundreds of ears. I even saw them at Ace Hardware recently so they're becoming popular again. It's an old tool that never lost its usefulness. And it works great! (if used properly)
I've never frozen on the cob just because of space problems. But vacuum sealing and the corn cutter....you got garden fresh corn all thru the winter. I swear by both.


----------

